# February 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Mar 3, 2018)

Although it is a short month, there's no shortage of photographic talent.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Troll" by @Black_Square







2. "Burst of Colour" by @SquarePeg






3. "Statue and wires" by @Pomo






4. Waterfall slow shutter and speedlight #2 by @zulu42






5. "Boxed and Ready" by @The Barbarian






6. "Lead Glass Reflections" by @jcdeboever






7. "Lady In Waiting" by @oldhippy






8. "White Ibis" by @rodbender


----------



## Pomo (Mar 3, 2018)

Wow! This is not my best photo (it was shot with phone). But I honored to be in this list.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 4, 2018)

To many really good nominations makes it tough to choose just one.


----------

